# Voom could be sold soon



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

http://www.tvpredictions.com/voomlessons011905.html

Does anyone think Charlie buy Voom?


----------



## mini1 (Jan 25, 2004)

DirecTV has got to buy them.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

mini1 said:


> DirecTV has got to buy them.


why so our rates can go up


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

Paul Secic said:


> http://www.tvpredictions.com/voomlessons011905.html
> 
> Does anyone think Charlie buy Voom?


Yup, its oficial, Charlie buying Voom! http://www.corporate-ir.net/ireye/ir_site.zhtml?ticker=dish&script=410&layout=-6&item_id=665115


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

And hopefully we will have a reason to jump and down soon... or at least wiggle our toes a little!


----------



## desperateviewer (Jan 19, 2005)

And another news account
http://msnbc.msn.com/id/6851726/


----------



## Jeffrey (Dec 30, 2004)

That's swell for someofyall that Dish bought a sattelite at 61.5, but I only get 110, 119 and 148. Does anyone know if I can get 61.5 on the West coast?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Depends if there is anything in the way. I HAVE heard of people on the West Coast able to receive 61.5 - but it is LOW in the sky. Go into your "Point Dish menu, setup for 61.5, and see what your numbers are. You can use that to get an idea of if it's possible at your location.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

Jeffrey said:


> That's swell for someofyall that Dish bought a sattelite at 61.5, but I only get 110, 119 and 148. Does anyone know if I can get 61.5 on the West coast?


Unless you want 61.5 for Sky Angel, their is no need for you to get 61.5. Other then Sky Angel, Extra locals from large Eastern and Central time zone DMA's, CBS-HD East, International channels and PI channels that duplicate the ones on 148 are all that are currently on 61.5. The Voom satellite at 61.5 has spotbeam capability, the most likely use for this satellite will be for some East and Central HD locals, their are enough transponders on 148 and 157 to provide space for Pacific and Mountain HD locals. If any National HD channels are added back to 61.5, E* would duplicate them on 148, so even in the future the only reason to receive 61.5 in the West is for Sky Angel.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Those on the East Coast who have some "secondary" locals on the 61.5 may wish to avail themselves of the free upgrade at this time. The two dish solution is mandated by the feds to go away within the next 18 months, so now is the time to get one of the free dish and switch upgrades to get them (those people in LIL markets are entitled to free upgrades).

With additional HD channels rumored to join CBS-HD there (and any potential V* channels or new channels going into V*'s old transponders once the satellite sale is finalized..... and please, don't think that V* will stay there indefinitely.... 30,000 subscribers will not sustain the utilities bill, much less the cost of programming) it makes sense to grab the free upgrade to be ready when the channels come online.


----------



## clapple (Feb 11, 2003)

Jeffrey said:


> That's swell for someofyall that Dish bought a sattelite at 61.5, but I only get 110, 119 and 148. Does anyone know if I can get 61.5 on the West coast?


I get it in Palm Desert. It is very low on the horizion. Will depend if you have any obstructions.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

BobMurdoch said:


> Those on the East Coast who have some "secondary" locals on the 61.5 may wish to avail themselves of the free upgrade at this time. The two dish solution is mandated by the feds to go away within the next 18 months, so now is the time to get one of the free dish and switch upgrades to get them (those people in LIL markets are entitled to free upgrades).


Currently local channel subscribers in the following cities are entitled to a FREE dish, FREE installation and FREE equipment necessary to complete the installation i.e. sitches, cables etc. Call Dish at 333-3474 to request your free Dish. If the first words out of the CSR's mouth aren't "when would you like that installed" or something to that effect, call the FCC and report Dish for violating the FCC ruling and demand they force Dish to give you what you are entitled to....

At 61.5°
Atlanta, GA (3) 
Boston, MA (5) 
Buffalo, NY (2) 
Chicago, IL (6) 
Cleveland, OH (2) 
Detroit, MI (1) 
Greenville, SC (2) 
Indianapolis, IN (1) 
Louisville, KY (2) 
Memphis, TN (1) 
Minneapolis, MN (1) 
Nashville, TN (2) 
New York, NY (8) 
Orlando, FL (5) 
Paducah, KY (1) 
Philadelphia, PA (5) 
Pittsburgh, PA (1) 
Roanoke, VA (2) 
St. Louis, MO (2) 
Washington, D.C. (5)

At 148°
Dallas, TX (1) 
Denver, CO (7) 
Fresno, CA (3) 
Houston, TX (5) 
Las Vegas, NV (1) 
Little Rock, AR (2) 
Los Angeles, CA (3) 
Omaha, NE (1) 
Sacramento, CA (2) 
Salt Lake City, UT (2) 
San Francisco, CA (9) 
Santa Barbara, CA (1) 
Seattle, WA (2) 
Sioux Falls, SD (2) 
Spokane, WA (2) 
Tulsa, OK (3) 
Waco, TX (1)

http://ekb.dbstalk.com/143

See ya
Tony


----------



## junianby (Sep 1, 2004)

I called dish and they said it's not free to have a second dish installed. They want 99 bucks to install it. What a bunch of crap for 1 channel.
Nick


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Uniontown is considered part of the Pittsburgh DMA. You are entitiled to a free dish. Try again, and if the CSR doesn't want to give it to you for free, tell them you want to speak with his supervisor and refer him to the fact that one of your local channels is located on the 61.5 bird and you are located within the Pittsburgh local DMA. They are required by law to supply you with that feed. I doubt that the recently passed SHVERA law took away that right. Tell them your next call will be to the FCC and they should fold up like a cheap pup tent.


----------



## derwin0 (Jan 31, 2005)

The CSR you spoke to is wrong. Pittsburgh people are entitled to a FREE upgrade to 61.5 because WPCB falls on 61.5. It fact, if you turn to channel 40, you'll get elevator music and a message to call for your FREE upgrade.
I'd call again and mention that point.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Few people are mentioning it, but you do have to subscribe to the local package to get the free upgrade.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I stand corrected. John is right. We just ASSUMED you already had the rest of the locals package.


----------



## junianby (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks everyone!! My second dish will be installed in a week.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Your welcome...... Now we just have to hope that E* does something useful with 61.5 so you didn't get the second dish just for CBS HD, and a bunch of PAX and Shopping channels.


----------



## Jaspear (May 16, 2004)

Do you have to commit to the locals package for any length of time to get the free dish and switches?


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Nope, they can't put any restrictions on the dish. Technically, Congress nixed the two dish solution, so it is unclear whether E* will have to keep "playing by the rules", but it is likely that they will play ball with you as to not create a further negative bias against E* with the sale of Rainbow 1 pending (assuming that you would take your complaint to the FCC if they turned you down for the 2nd dish).


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Dish has to continue giving free dishes with no strings attached to the subscribers of local channels in the cities mentioned above until they put all the locals from any given city on one dish.

For example, notice how Cheyenne WY, Amarillo and Lubbock TX, Idaho Falls and Medford OR are not mentioned on the list above. All these cities have all their locals at 148°. Because all the locals are at 148° none of them are being discriminated against. Dish does NOT have to provide a free dish in these cities.

Where Dish has to provide a free dish is in cities where some locals are on one satellite and some are on others. At this point Dish MUST either make it madatory that all subscribers be able to receive them all before they can be sold to the general public (i.e. requiring Dish 500 for locals since some cities have locals at 110° and 119° like Harlingen TX), or according to FCC ruling, Dish must provide free equipment to all that request it to get all their locals.

Essentially the rules have not changed and will not change ever. They will just be obsoleted by the new law when it comes into full force making Dish have all the locals from any given city on one dish (not one satellite location). This rule goes into full effect in 16½ months.

See ya
Tony


----------

